# What is your favorite Story you've written?



## Secrettwritter (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm curious, out of your own writing do you have any favorites? I myself have a few, there's a short story I wrote called The owl which took up my heart and I wrote it back in 2012. It was about chickcharney's a mythological owl. I also have a poem that won a contest called I was once a Rat it was going to be published in a poem book but my mother didn't have the money to send it in.


Here's the owl if you want to read it  http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-Owl-320168199  I don't go on that account anymore... I wonder If I should upload these old stories to my FA account.


And here is the poem I was Once a Rat

I was once a rat
Running among the flowers
Taking only what I needed
Seeking nothing else

I was once a mouse
Eating all the wheat
Causing the farmers trouble
Hunted by cats

I was once a cat
Hunting the mice
Making a living
All on my own

I was once a dog
Obeying my masters orders
Getting in trouble
Then put to sleep

I was once a bird
Wild and free
But they took me away
And threw me away

I was once a field
Growing tall and strong
Until you cut me down
To earn money

I was once a forest
A home for animals
Until you cut me down
And built your home

I was once a lake
Filled with fish
Until you poisoned me
Now all is dead

I was once human
Sucking the lake dry
Cutting down the forests
Now look where I am

I was only once, a kind and gentle rat


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2015)

My favorite thing thus far, and the best thing I've written, is my novel titled _The Ninth Life_. It's a 425-page high fantasy affair about a cat cursed with nine lives. I'm really happy with how it turned out, and thus far, 2015 has been my push to get it published. Bunch of rejections so far, but the year isn't over. 

My favorite thing that I'm willing to share is probably a short story titled "In the Atmosphere," which was inspired by a piece of music my friend wrote. In total, it only took a few hours to write/edit, but I think it turned out quite well. It's surreal.

https://conkersblog.wordpress.com/2015/03/22/in-the-atmosphere/

I'm going through your Owl story right now, but I'm finding it kind of hard to read. The amount of comma/general grammatical errors is sort of making my head spin. 

I'll say this about the poem: any place that demands money to publish isn't a publisher you want to work with. Publishers and magazines pay YOU for your work, not the other way around.


----------



## Secrettwritter (Aug 13, 2015)

Conker said:


> My favorite thing thus far, and the best thing I've written, is my novel titled _The Ninth Life_. It's a 425-page high fantasy affair about a cat cursed with nine lives. I'm really happy with how it turned out, and thus far, 2015 has been my push to get it published. Bunch of rejections so far, but the year isn't over.
> 
> My favorite thing that I'm willing to share is probably a short story titled "In the Atmosphere," which was inspired by a piece of music my friend wrote. In total, it only took a few hours to write/edit, but I think it turned out quite well. It's surreal.
> 
> ...




I wasn't the best at grammar back then I think there's a better edited version somewhere along the lines. Perhaps I should take it up sometime. I have to say I'm much better now than I was. But I do have comma problems. One of my friends is a editor so she edits my stuff.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 13, 2015)

I usually never get far into my stories but I wrote a beginning to a fantasy story that I just gave the working title "Horror of the Wastes", It was about a drakkensteed rider who was tracking a clan of orcs who suddenly took off into the great waste (big dessert). They walked for days in an almost trancelike state. Never stopping to eat, drink, sleep, etc. Finally they arrive at a half buried old temple. The rider lands on top of it and looks down through a skylight and sees the orcs standing in front of a grotesque creature which is eating them one by one. The whole time they are walking up to it single file, faces blank.

I had more to the story but I never was able to get myself to write anymore. I really liked the way I had written that bit though.


----------



## Conker (Aug 13, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> I usually never get far into my stories but I wrote a beginning to a fantasy story that I just gave the working title "Horror of the Wastes", It was about a drakkensteed rider who was tracking a clan of orcs who suddenly took off into the great waste (big dessert). They walked for days in an almost trancelike state. Never stopping to eat, drink, sleep, etc. Finally they arrive at a half buried old temple. The rider lands on top of it and looks down through a skylight and sees the orcs standing in front of a grotesque creature which is eating them one by one. The whole time they are walking up to it single file, faces blank.
> 
> I had more to the story but I never was able to get myself to write anymore. I really liked the way I had written that bit though.


Sounds pretty rad, dude. Fantasy meets Lovecraftian horror.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 13, 2015)

Secrettwritter said:


> I'm curious, out of your own writing do you have any favorites? I myself have a few, there's a short story I wrote called The owl which took up my heart and I wrote it back in 2012. It was about chickcharney's a mythological owl. I also have a poem that won a contest called I was once a Rat it was going to be published in a poem book but my mother didn't have the money to send it in.
> 
> 
> Here's the owl if you want to read it  http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-Owl-320168199  I don't go on that account anymore... I wonder If I should upload these old stories to my FA account.
> ...




I like your poem, its great ! 

I have only one story that is finish, but it need some adjustment and I want to make a few change in it and extend it. Its only like 35 pages and I want to push it to maybe 64 pages.

But I just don't have the desired to do the job. I also have one in progress but I don't write much, just kinda don't feel like it


----------



## GuardianDragon1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I've had seven stories published, but there's always something about that first thing you write. I wrote a poem back in high school while on a field trip to Switzerland. It was, by most standards, not very good, but it's special to me. My favorite published work I've written has to be _Thirteenth Door to the Left_, which will be published later this year. If you're interested, here's the link to my author page on amazon: Author Page


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 18, 2015)

My fovorite of my own books would have to be....uh.... Shielah of Earth, no wait, maybe Teesha of the Ninth Realm, no definatley Shielah of Earth!


----------

